# My Baby Went Today



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Well today was the day. . . . after 8 months of GTR ownership she was sold today.

I think I got more sleep the night before picking her up than I did last night. The new owner is a top bloke and a true petrol head so I know she has gone to a good home and a good owner.

It really is the best car I have ever owned but I cannot live with the running costs or the price of after market parts. I think a lot of resellers are making a killing off the GTR owner and that is just not fair - explain how an R34 carbon bonnet is half the price of one for the GTR.

So I will buy another one but when Nissan get a little bit more sensible with their pricing and the resellers do the same with theirs (this is not a dig at any of the resellers on here but the pricing in general). I also think the performance car market could take a real dive this year and I do not want to lose a fortune on a car - any car, so I am buying very carefully. 

I will stay on the forum and keep track of the progress of this epic car all your adventures but for now I am going to buy a new toy - Saphire Black CSL on Saturday.

This is one of the last pictures of her just before she was driven off by her new owner.










Kp


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

kpkpkp said:


> ......- explain how an R34 carbon bonnet is half the price of one for the GTR.


and an R34 one is twice the price of one for say a Supra or an Evo or just about any other car. Welcome to the world of GTR Ownership!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sad news and I don't envy the cold turkey mate

this is a pricey beastie to run for sure, although to date, I've spent far more on mods, plus jollies to Wales and Millbrook, than I have on essential maintenance:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

because to the rich kids in japan who have a 35 don't mind spending that on parts


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Dont Know how you did it !*

Well no one wants to waste or loose loads of money , but after smoking my GT-R around today , I just needed to say that at the moment I could not even think about selling it , but good luck with the CLS , hope its a 63AMG to make the transition a bit easier , good luck & hope you dont suffer any regrets , :sadwavey:


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*opps CSL*

Got that one wrong , must be tired LOL


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL @ CLS - Pipe and slippers brigade - I am not saying I will not buy another one as the GTR is a great car and has everything I want in a car but I want a bigger house and I am crap at keeping cars . . .

M3 11months
Scooby 7 weeks
997 C2S 14 months
GTR 8 Months

So I do get bored but the GTR went for its costs, it was just a bit too much for me - still I am gonna miss coming of a round a bout and sideways and clicking 3rd and then 4th before thinking "I hope there is no police around" - that rush of power from the turbos is so addictive.

Kp


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

A truly sad day,I also don't know how you sold so soon,did you cover many miles in your 8 months ? Your car looked sweeeet,seen it quite a bit on different threads and almost changed my order from Kuro to white because of your car ! I can appreciate wanting a bigger house though,after all you don't live in your car(s) do you.Best of luck with the M3 CSL,also a very nice,rare fast car and I would also have gone for black in your shoes.I imagine that your car sold pretty quickly...:bawling:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> and an R34 one is twice the price of one for say a Supra or an Evo or just about any other car. Welcome to the world of GTR Ownership!


Totally Agree :thumbsup:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Shane* said:


> Totally Agree :thumbsup:


Demand, Far more Evo's and supra's than R34's so all of the developement and capital that goes into making and sticking a R34 Bonnet on the shelf needs to be paid back with profit over fewer sales = higher profit per sale.

Same with the R35, the more there cars that hit the market the cheaper bits will be. Also it takes time for the cheapest of aftermarket suppliers to wait for the initial designs to come out so that they can copy them with much lower R&D than the first to the market.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I see what your saying mate but i priced a nismo bonnet for my gtr and it was coming in at about 3.5k euros ..... may love my gtr but there is no way i could justify paying that for a bonnet


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

kpkpkp said:


> I will stay on the forum and keep track of the progress of this epic car all your adventures but for now I am going to buy a new toy - Saphire Black CSL on Saturday.


Awesome car mate :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

There goes another gtr oh well never mind atleast you sold it and are over the thought of selling


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> and an R34 one is twice the price of one for say a Supra or an Evo or just about any other car.


32 GTR for sale, 32 GTR for sale as I'm off for a pristine Escort Harrier then ... 


Sorry to see your R35 go fella, enjoy the new beastie.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah I was truly gutted to let her go and it was not something I was thrilled about. To any new owner on here don't let it put you off the GTR is the best car for under 100K period.

I would deffo go white over black just because the quality of the black paint is shockingly bad. White and DMG seem to look the best in terms of quality and I think the white hides the orange peel better than any other colour - providing they paint the bumpers the same shade as the rest of the car.

I do no wear the R&D costs of carbon parts theory either. My next door neighbour has worked for Mclaren for years on the SLR products and has just moved to another company that make carbon F1 parts.

The production costs are no where near what they used to be like and nor is the cost of the raw materials (this and the production technology is what used to make carbon so expensive). So whilst I can see lower demand for a product being lower when there are few cars on the road the rest of it does not stack up.

Kp


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Kp I sold mine for the exact same reasons, and will also get one again one day, but costs have to reduce before I make that plunge again


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

What must be remembered is the incredible value for money we get in the UK for the new car. I was pre VAT and price rise and got a black edition for £56K!The same car is over 120,000 Euros in Germany!

A bog Porsche 911 is going to hit £75K with some normal extras. You can have almost 2 GTR's for a 911 Turbo! Yes it is expensive to maintain and parts are silly money (but improving), but 3 year life costs will be better than most of the exotic cars it's keeping company with!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

waltong said:


> What must be remembered is the incredible value for money we get in the UK for the new car. I was pre VAT and price rise and got a black edition for £56K!The same car is over 120,000 Euros in Germany!
> 
> A bog Porsche 911 is going to hit £75K with some normal extras. You can have almost 2 GTR's for a 911 Turbo! Yes it is expensive to maintain and parts are silly money (but improving), but 3 year life costs will be better than most of the exotic cars it's keeping company with!


i cant see the runing of them being any different to an r33/32/34

the initial purchase price, is stupid when they are so much cheaper in japan

lovely car, no doubt i will have one one day, but not right now, im not willing to loose some serious £ on a car like that


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

What sort of costs are involved? 


Just that I am looking to do the opposite to you KP. Currently got my SG CSL up for sale. Are the costs (service, tyres fuel etc) any different to a CSL?


I would imagine the service to be cheaper (inspection I ~£600 inspection II ~£1200, tyres ~£300 each)

PM me if you prefer



Cheers 


James


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I reckon on £1k or so per month to run, plus the same for each trackday.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> I reckon on £1k or so per month to run, plus the same for each trackday.


£1k per month?

exclude the insurance, 

so its just fuel?

not talking about track days, thats "optional" as an owner

its a new car, so whats the "super high" running costs?

petrol in, you drive it, you park it....?


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> I reckon on £1k or so per month to run, plus the same for each trackday.


Can you break that down into fuel, insurance etc


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

matty32 said:


> £1k per month?
> 
> exclude the insurance,
> 
> ...


Depreciation, insurance, tax, acruals for service costs and consumables etc

Adds up and all costs of owning this vehicle

I'm more exciting than I seem


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Can you break that down into fuel, insurance etc


I'll fish something out from another post I did on the topic


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Depreciation, insurance, tax, acruals for service costs and consumables etc
> 
> Adds up and all costs of owning this vehicle
> 
> I'm more exciting than I seem



So should be similar to run as the CSL but with cheaper service costs Well the tax will be more on the GTR. But suppose it cheaper to use the GTR as a daily as run two cars as I currently do now


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> I'll fish something out from another post I did on the topic


Cheers:thumbsup:


There needs to be a thanks button on this forum


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Can you break that down into fuel, insurance etc


Tyres alone are around £2000 for the run flats which you need every 7000/10000 milease and also stock pads and roters need to be changed every 5000/7000 miles @ £2500. Your looking @ a bill of from £4000 every 6 to 10 thousands miles if useing stock goods, i think everyone may agree.:bawling:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Depreciation, insurance, tax, acruals for service costs and consumables etc
> 
> Adds up and all costs of owning this vehicle
> 
> I'm more exciting than I seem


id not include depreciation

still those that wanted to be the first owner of the car, you cant have it both ways ;-)

lovely cars though, but if people are really struggling (and it seems it from a recent few threads) then the prices will have to come down a little.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

E5.UNICORN said:


> Tyres alone are around £2000 for the run flats which you need every 7000/10000 milease and also stock pads and roters need to be changed every 5000/7000 miles @ £2500. Your looking @ a bill of from £4000 every 6 to 10 thousands miles if useing stock goods, i think everyone may agree.:bawling:


If that is the case then it makes a 997 Turbo positively frugal in terms of running costs (excluding the purchase price).


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

matty32 said:


> id not include depreciation
> 
> still those that wanted to be the first owner of the car, you cant have it both ways ;-)
> 
> lovely cars though, but if people are really struggling (and it seems it from a recent few threads) then the prices will have to come down a little.


some people must be struggling or getting a shock. I think for me it was finding out about the disks and pads must be changed both toghether and they are cracking at around 6 to 10 thou even if not tracked. Looking @ OEM standards and price they are round £2600 not fitted pads and rotters 2 sets.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I book my costs as follows each month;

Things to note;
- based on 7.5k miles per year 
- 3 trackdays annually ( I'm a conservative driver)
- I live in a slightly high risk area and I'm expecting GTR insurance to rise
- brakes done every 18 months
- tyres annually

depreciation £500
insurance £130
trackday insurance £90
tyres £150
consummables (brakes) £150
servicing £60
fuel £100
other (tax, recovery, trackday inspections) £100


=£1280 per month, £15360 pa

a more agressive track or road driver, could easily increase tyre, but more significantly, brake wear. Don't assume it is just track use that gives big tyre and brake wear.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

So I paid 53k for my black edition and sold it for 48k 8 months later.

By the time it would have 10 months old my bills would have looked like this.

2 services £1200
4 Tyres £1200
set of discs and pads £2000

so that is £9400 for 10 months

kp


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> I book my costs as follows each month;
> 
> Things to note;
> - based on 7.5k miles per year
> ...


Did you have to open our eyes is such detail, hope you feel good:blahblah:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

E5.UNICORN said:


> Did you have to open our eyes is such detail, hope you feel good:blahblah:


no free lunch:thumbsup:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

MiGTR said:


> If that is the case then it makes a 997 Turbo positively frugal in terms of running costs (excluding the purchase price).


Until you try and sell your Turbo and see what your friendly Porsche dealer will give you! Not so many private buyers at this end of the car sector. You'd be lucky to get half the purchase price after 3 years....thats one hell of a monthly cost alone.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

have read this forum woruld ANYBODY put OEM disks back on a 35? Errr... twice the quality for half the money, Chaps!!!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Totally with you on the 911TT - my pal lost a fortune on his.

That said the pricing should level out on the costs of GTR running and upgrades so then it will be a bargain.

Kp


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Give it another year or so, I predict the cars will be around £30-35k to buy and allot cheaper to run, most performance manafactuers are getting there stuff out there...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

KP sorry the GTR has gone and enjoy the CSL.

For me the GTR is relatively cheap to run in comparison to cars I have had in the past...bought 997 Turbo for £84k and was the then offered £58k 9 months later by same dealer...in the end sold for £20k less than paid for it...add to that costs for exhaust, service etc and would have been setof tyres if dealer had not given me a free set after dispute!

Then 997GT2 my ultimate dream car...I bought a 1000 mile car...original owner bought for circa £140k drove it back from factory to dealer and put up for sale...I bought for low £120,000's and sold for just under £110,000 8 months later...car went back to orginal owner and is not back for sale 5 months later at £112,000...car has only done 4000 miles and given the amount of GT2's up for sale (11 at OPC's when last looked last week) he will be looking at sub £100k to get rid of it.

Yes parts may be a lot but the mod's are pretty good value...Cobb and Y pipe is far less than taking a Porsche to DMS or Techart etc and I just got a cracking deal off Ben for a set of wheels...

It depends how you look at it...next to an M3 they are expensive to run in terms of servicing and consumables however next to a Porsche GT or Turbo car they are bargains...when my first GTR was being taken back I spoke to Porsche dealers and was offered build slots for Turbo and GT3's - the Turbo at £120k + when specced up is not worth it and will shed money...the GT3 for me is too hard for daily life (have had 997 GT3 Gen 1)...was offered the Turbo S last week...great car but again after a year it will have lost £40k ish...a GTR of course will devalue but not at that rate...plus for me the backup I receive from Westover is first class...even found Gerard leaning over my fence to show a customer who is ordering Titanium my car!!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

I've had my GTR for 9 months, I've covered 6,300 miles and my costs so far are:

£53,400 - cost of car
£150 - Tracker (special deal as multiple customer)
£221.24 - 6 month service (at 5,216 miles)

You can't count the cost of the car or tracker, so in running costs I've spent £221.24, tax is due in three months at £405 or whatever it is but whatever car I bought would be the same, another service in three months too, Litchfield's will do this for £280.78 incl. VAT and optimisation. I'll probably get a Y-pipe done at the same time for £399.00. Car will probably need tyres by then too, I'll go for Bridgestones which I believe are now available for £1,200/set. 

So estimated running costs for year one will be:
£221.24 service + £280.78 service + £399.00 Y-Pipe + £1,200.00 Tyres + £405.00 Tax + £600.00 Insurance = £3,106.02 or £258.84/month, hardly a fortune for a full on supercar slayer!! Especially when you factor in the very slow depreciation!

My F355 Spider cost me £14,000 in 13 months, my Range Rover Sport TDV8 cost £4,200 in maintenance, tax & insurance in two years and sold for £31,000, £23,500 less than I paid for it!

Now I've said all that, the brakes on the GTR will explode on my way home and the gearbox will fall on the floor!!!!!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

By the way KpKpKp, love your choice of replacement, if I had to get rid of the GTR, I'd go for a CSL too! Depreciation should be virtually zero now too! What are the running costs like for a CSL??


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

> Coming of a round about sideways and clicking 3rd and then 4th before thinking "I hope there is no police around" - that rush of power from the turbos is so addictive.


Makes a good signature line. :chuckle:

Robbie


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

My car is six months old next month and all its cost me is a fe tanks of fuel.
Its only done 600 miles though

I knew it wasn't going to be cheap to run once I did get some time in it. Nice of you guys to point out just how good that will be

I've spent a fortune on cars that were nowhere near what this car is so I'm sure I'll suck it up.

Ally


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Err; you drove it off the forecourt, new and used supply is available , so it has cost you money


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Err; you drove it off the forecourt, new and used supply is available , so it has cost you money


Well that goes without saying, no car is immune from that!

Ally


----------



## Oldskool (Jul 31, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> Give it another year or so, I predict the cars will be around £30-35k to buy and allot cheaper to run, most performance manafactuers are getting there stuff out there...


Really, some of the cars being sold now are coming up to a year old and are still going for £47-£48k when they cost £53k new. Given that a car will do most of its depreciating in the first year I do not think you will see any UK cars down at that level. Couple that with the current cost of a new one and I cant see them being 50% cheaper in less than 2 years.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good job you don't live next to me R33 GTR 12 years ! LOL .R35 coming up to it's fist anniversary ! so both will be out on track to celebrate


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> So I paid 53k for my black edition and sold it for 48k 8 months later.
> 
> By the time it would have 10 months old my bills would have looked like this.
> 
> ...




What mileage did you do Kp in the 10 months?


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

turbobungle said:


> By the way KpKpKp, love your choice of replacement, if I had to get rid of the GTR, I'd go for a CSL too! Depreciation should be virtually zero now too! What are the running costs like for a CSL??


£225 tax
£1700 insurance
£~350 oil service
£~600 insp I
£~1250 insp II
£~1100 set of tyres (cups are around £1500 a set)
£~900 a year BMW Warranty
£~60 fuel to 240 miles


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Jaw_F430 said:


> £225 tax
> £1700 insurance
> £~350 oil service
> £~600 insp I
> ...


£1700 insurance!!! How old are you? my GTR is £600 for anyone over 30 on a fleet policy!

How often does the CSL need servicing?


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

waltong said:


> Until you try and sell your Turbo and see what your friendly Porsche dealer will give you! Not so many private buyers at this end of the car sector. You'd be lucky to get half the purchase price after 3 years....thats one hell of a monthly cost alone.



Very valid point, hence why I put 'excluding the purchase cost' into my statement. I'm in a very lucky situation (some would call it unlucky) where I paid nowhere near list for my Turbo, and will lose very little if I let her go now (not to an OPC). It would be a whole different game if I were to keep it for 2 or 3 years. 

My point was that as servicing and consumables go, the GT-R Is costlier. I personally think Nissan is taking the proverbials with its service schedule and costs, but luckily there are places like Litchfields to help out there.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

set of discs in 10 months?!

kin ell!! track day burn out?


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Godders said:


> have read this forum woruld ANYBODY put OEM disks back on a 35? Errr... twice the quality for half the money, Chaps!!!



No one should buy OEM as they are shite, buy better and they will last alot longer. I cant see myself buying bridgy, s as i prefer run flats to get home.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

turbobungle said:


> £1700 insurance!!! How old are you? my GTR is £600 for anyone over 30 on a fleet policy!
> 
> How often does the CSL need servicing?


Young pup 23 My multicar policy is around £2300 which is CSL+Cooper S (commuting car)


Computer says around 12,000 miles but I think I actually got around 8000 miles to my last service.


----------



## Lagoo (Mar 4, 2010)

:wavey:


turbobungle said:


> £1700 insurance!!! How old are you? my GTR is £600 for anyone over 30 on a fleet policy!
> 
> How often does the CSL need servicing?


Evening Gents,

Im new to the board so id just like to say Hi first!

Im new to GTR ownership and must say i am loving it!:thumbsup: 

My old stead was a Black CSL so thought i would give you my experiences too! You will find CSL ownership to be far bit easier on the daily consumables 22mpg v's 15mpg. 

Servicing is variable, mine generally came up as 12-14k miles.

I had a fair few repairs, and although my CSL didnt have a warranty (but had a full service history at BMW) BMW helped me out, well the costs i incurred were far less than the £1800 the warranty would have cost me).

Starter Motor @ £32k - Contribution of £200

Oil Service £300
Clutch & flywheel @ 36k miles - Contribution of £325 
4 x Mich PSII - £880

New Disks & Up rated Pads all round @ £42k - £1200
(Had this done at an Independent)

Inspection II @ 45k miles - £480 
Uprated Rear Suspension stay bushes - £130
Changed back to stock pads (too much squeal) - £250

Insurance (32yr old, 8 NCD) £800 
Road Tax £215
Depreciation in 18months £ 10,000.00

KP, The CSL is a great car, I was sorry to see it go! Make sure you keep that sport button on, the sound is awesome, or you could just disable the flap motor on the airbox for the permanent sound track :smokin: The CSL was worth every penny it cost me :thumbsup:

Enjoy.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

E5.UNICORN said:


> No one should buy OEM as they are shite, buy better and they will last alot longer. I cant see myself buying bridgy, s as i prefer run flats to get home.


The bridgestones are run flats and at £1100 from camskills are not much different in cost from many other cars I've owned.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> The bridgestones are run flats and at £1100 from camskills are not much different in cost from many other cars I've owned.


Thanks, will be looking at them now. What did you think on the tyre?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Having mine fitted tomorrow so il let you know!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Having mine fitted tomorrow so il let you know!


milk tray or roses?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> milk tray or roses?


Terrys All Gold......

I'm as smooth as silk


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Jaw_F430 said:


> What mileage did you do Kp in the 10 months?


8800 miles

Kp


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry you have sold the car fella but your maths dont add up Over nine grand you think in running costs in less than a year ,I dont think so ,not unless it goes wrong .


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

That included the depreciation.

Read what I wrote - as they say "you do the math"

Kp


----------

